# rental flat in Heidelberg



## aasliadak (Mar 14, 2014)

I am 21 year old university student. I will be erasmus student in this summer for 3 months. I am looking for a flat especially near to Meyerhofstrasse 1.The rent should not be more than 300 Euro. I need internet ,washing machine included and furniture.Please contact me if you have a suitable place for me .Or any advice about a website would make me glad.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de
The above site lists rooms in shared flats (which are sometimes available on a temporary basis). It requires German language skills and, generally, you need to already be in Germany to apply for the places, as most landlords or co-tenants would want to meet you before committing.
If that is not an option, you are limited to temporary serviced apartment agencies or hotels, but your budget is by far not enough for that. I recommend you arrange a cheap hotel for the first two weeks or so and search locally during that time.


----------



## aasliadak (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for your help ! I know this website but as you said there are some problems with that like language. Still I am applyig to some of them . I do not know if there is dormitory or students apart in Heidelberg because I could not find a one. If you have more ideas I would like to hear


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Student dormitories are usually managed by an organisation called Studentenwerk. Ask your university's foreign student office about how to apply. If you can get a place, that's the easiest and cheapest option available!


----------



## aasliadak (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you. you have been very helpful to me


----------

